# 초신성



## doodoo11

Hi. I was wondering if anybody could help me out with this: 초신성

Pronunciation and meaning would be great! I think it has something to do with space.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Whodunit

Hi,

I can help you with the meaning. It means "supernova". However, you should perhaps wait for natives or members who know Korean.


----------



## elroy

Don't know the meaning but here's the pronunciation:

*cho - sin - sung*

(the "u" is pronounced kind of like a mix between the "a" in father and the "u" in "but," only with your mouth open wider.  It's hard to describe; perhaps someone else can explain it better.)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Don't know the meaning but here's the pronunciation:


 
It's easy to find the meaning without knowing Korean. I simply switched the language from Wikipedia to English. 



> *cho - sin - sung*


 
How do you pronounce the "ch"?



> (the "u" is pronounced kind of like a mix between the "a" in father and the "u" in "but," only with your mouth open wider. It's hard to describe; perhaps someone else can explain it better.)


 
So, does the Korean "u" almost sound like "o" in "not"?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It's easy to find the meaning without knowing Korean. I simply switched the language from Wikipedia to English.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pronounce the "ch"?
> 
> 
> 
> So, does the Korean "u" almost sound like "o" in "not"?


 
"Ch" as in "church" is the closest approximation to the Korean letter.

As for "u": yes, "not" (in American English) is another good approximation.


----------



## doodoo11

Thanks so much everyone! You've been a great help!!


----------



## instantREILLY

Yup!  초신성 does mean supernova.  It's made up by three characters:

초 (超)* ch'o* - super, ultra
_Pronounced like "cho-" of the English word "choke".  Make sure it has a puff of air._
신 (新)* shin* - new
_Pronounced "sheen", with a tight "sh" sound._
성 (星) *sông* - star
_Pronounced like the English word "song" ("ô" is between "aw" and "uh")._


----------



## elroy

instantREILLY said:
			
		

> 신 (新)* shin* - new
> _Pronounced "sheen", with a tight "sh" sound._


 
Oops!  You are right.  

I forgot that 시 = "shi."


----------

